# How would you smoke Orca?



## twinfallsid (Feb 25, 2010)

I hear there might be a few tons of whale meat available soon in Florida.  

How would you guys suggest smoking a 20 lb chunk of orca?


----------



## smokin' dick (Feb 25, 2010)

When I first read the title, Thought it said How would you smoke OCRA?
Find the stuff disgusting so my answer would be, not in MY Smoker!

Now as to whale meat? The Inuits eat the blubber raw I do believe, but I think some Killer Whale smoked at 200* with driftwood for smoke flavor on a bed of seaweed and a side of seal would be quite tasty!


----------



## coyote-1 (Feb 25, 2010)

I dunno... stuffed with trainer perhaps?


----------



## jak757 (Feb 25, 2010)

That's just plain wrong.....

You'd need a BIG bacon weave too!!


----------



## sawyerrt10 (Feb 25, 2010)

Make sure you brine it as well!


----------



## jirodriguez (Feb 25, 2010)

I hear you need to use a ponytail weave to keep it from exploding.... or something like that...


----------



## alblancher (Feb 25, 2010)

Look up how to cook porpoise and just add a couple of hours.


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 25, 2010)

Already been brined!


----------



## aeroforce100 (Feb 25, 2010)

Would the meat be closed to tuna or beef???


----------



## bluefrog (Feb 25, 2010)

I don't expect that it would be too different from the manatee bacon and sea turtle eggs that were breakfast.





I guess tat I had better add JUST KIDDING or wild life folks will be storming my house.


----------



## mballi3011 (Feb 25, 2010)

I have had some along time ago and it's really geasey. There's alot of fat in the meat too. The last time I smoked it for about 3 days at 260° and it was really good but I wasn't a memeber here and didn't know about Qview either.


----------



## meateater (Feb 25, 2010)

Did ya mean smoking or smoking with?


----------



## kozmo (Feb 26, 2010)

With a .50 cal from about 10 yards...then mesquite for about a week


----------



## venture (Feb 26, 2010)

I thought all the whales were in Vegas?


----------



## daddycookin (Mar 2, 2010)

i dont know abought whale but i know baby seal when clubed properly is tender and juicy.


----------



## bobbydrake (Apr 23, 2010)

Mmmm...

I ♣ Baby Seals!


----------



## arnie (Apr 24, 2010)

I heard it tastes like chicken


----------

